# Maximumüberwachung /HLK Bausteine in IEC oder Siemens



## Anonymous (1 Oktober 2003)

Maximumüberwachung /HLK Bausteine in IEC oder Siemens

Hallo Leute,

ich brauche Funktionsbauteine für den Bereich Heizung Lüftung Klima und Maximumüberwachung die ich in einem Wago Controller (IEC )nachprogrammieren kann. Habt Ihr vorlagen? oder Doku.
Viele Dank 
Bis dann Uwe
hier noch meine email hoover1975@aol.com


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

die m.E. beste und umfassendste HLK-Bibliothek der Branche gibt es für SAIA PCD-Steuerungen!

Viel Erfolg!


----------

